# Maxxis 31 or AM 32



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I bought a AM 32 last, and it was a sweet shooter. I bought the Maxxis 31 this year, and really didn't think there would be much of a difference. After shooting the Maxxis heavily over the last few months, I can honestly say that I shoot it better than the AM. After updating the string stopper and adding some string leeches, it is probably one of the quietest bows I have ever owned. It is also faster than my AM was. I am shooting a 362 grain axis arrow at 63 pounds. I am getting around 302 fps. I couldn't be happier with the Maxxis!


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

i have the maxxis 35 and love it. i havent shot an am but id say either one would be good.


----------

